# Revive my dying 55



## dubvstudent (Jan 10, 2009)

I think the substrate might explain alot of your issues. In a lower tech tank, especially one where water column dosing is not a regularity, a rich substrate is important to provide nutrients. Over time however, the nutrients in your substrate are going to be converted to biomass by your plants and thus, effectively removed. So after years of using the same substrate, you have depleted the original soil of nutrients. Alot of organic compounds that are present in a substrate like this also explain some of your algae problems (big parameter swings when disturbed). 

Substrate is not a set it and forget it issue. After a long enough period of time,it needs to be replaced, and I think you might be at this point. So, IMO, it is time for some new substrate.
There are plenty of good options out there now, and if you want to be cheap you can search the forum for the MTS (mineralized top soil) method as well.

You have raised a new issue though as well, Lighting. I once had a 55 with t12s on it and as a low tech setup they work well. Now, however, you have t5s on order. Even 2 t5s vs your 4 t12s is a HUGE increase in the amout of light over your tank. Effectively, you have crossed the boundry between 'low tech" and "high tech". If you put that fixture atop your tank without suspending it a foot or better, you are gonna have a ton of algae issues. I know that the Wattage is less, but trust me, those t5s just put out WAY more light.

If you switch to the sunblaze fixture you are almost deffinately going to have to invest in pressurized CO2.
Likewise, regular ferts (search EI method on the forum) are probably also gonna be a necessity.

There is a complex relationship in a planted tank between lighting, nutrients, and CO2... Think of it like a triangle.... And you want to keep that triangle in balance. You have been running a setup with low light for years now, and by going to t5s the balance of that triangle is going to be greatly skewed. The only way to 'keep up' sorta speak with that is to also greatly increase the other inputs, CO2(I would go pressurized on a tank that size), and nutrients (a quality substrate and EI dosing). If you do, you will be rewarded with lush, healthy plant grow. The other option of course is an algae farm.

I hope this was helpful.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## latnem (Apr 10, 2011)

dubvstudent said:


> I think the substrate might explain alot of your issues. In a lower tech tank, especially one where water column dosing is not a regularity, a rich substrate...


Once the plants use all the nutrients contained in your substrate can you not just start supplementing those depleted nutrients? Such as iron. Instead of changing your entire substrate?


----------



## doinkmobb (May 12, 2010)

dubvstudent said:


> I think the substrate might explain alot of your issues. In a lower tech tank, especially one where water column dosing is not a regularity, a rich substrate is important to provide nutrients. Over time however, the nutrients in your substrate are going to be converted to biomass by your plants and thus, effectively removed. So after years of using the same substrate, you have depleted the original soil of nutrients. Alot of organic compounds that are present in a substrate like this also explain some of your algae problems (big parameter swings when disturbed).
> 
> Substrate is not a set it and forget it issue. After a long enough period of time,it needs to be replaced, and I think you might be at this point. So, IMO, it is time for some new substrate.
> 
> ...


When I first set up the tank, the substrate was potting soil covered with gravel. When I moved, the substrate was completely disturbed and I probably lost most of the benefits of the bottom lawyer of potting soil. When I moved the tank again about a year ago, I completely emptied the tank and washed the gravel - I put it back in the tank with no potting soil. 

So my substrate is just plain gravel at this point. I was supplementing with Pfertz root tabs, but I really didn't notice a difference in plant growth. I was thinking I might need to replace it with something better but dismantling the tank is not something I want to do right now. 

I should've specified, the Sunblaze fixture I'm getting is a single 54W with reflector. I did a calculation at some point with some numbers I got somewhere on the forum that says 54W of T5 w/reflector is about the same number of lumens as 160W of T12 w/poor or no reflectors. 

T5: 54W * 92.6 = 5000 lumens
T12: 160W * 30 = 4800 lumens

Not sure if those numbers make sense, or where I got the 92.6 or 30 from. But I _think _my lightning will be OK. 

If I want to keep my plain gravel substrate, should I stick with something like the root tabs? I plan on ordering ferts either way. I'd like to try to avoid CO2 if I can, but if I realize that's the one component keeping my plants from growing, I guess I'd go ahead with it.

Thanks for the advice...


----------



## dubvstudent (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, if it is just plain gravel it won't deteriorate over time like potting soil would. Root tabs will help but a light dosing of dry ferts could be beneficial still.

Sounds like that light should be okay too. It might be tough to get full coverage with a single bulb though unless it is a little higher off the top of the tank.

If you are dead set against CO2 you could get some flourish excel. Some ppl swear by the stuff.


----------



## doinkmobb (May 12, 2010)

I'll see if I can get the algae under control somewhat and then start with some root tabs and dry ferts. I've got Excel also.

The light will be in a DIY canopy at least 4" above the water. I guess I could bend the reflector a bit to extend the coverage.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

I would agree with you that even if the sub is depleted and you start an effective dosing regime you should be supplying the necessary nutrients in the water column? For rooted though I am not sure if that would be sufficient. I am sure there is more to it but can someone elaborate on that? I cannot imagine tearing down an established and thriving tank tank every few years in anticipation of the sub becoming useless. Then again I am probably far off on that so. I had some minor and sporadic algae issues.. my snail cleaning crew took care of that in short order.


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

One Sunblaze T5HO won't require the use of CO2.

It sounds like what you need to do is start a dosing regimen, using more than just KNO3. Alternatively, you can redo your entire substrate.


----------



## doinkmobb (May 12, 2010)

I've got dry ferts on order, and I'm thinking I'll make my own root tabs with empty gel capsules and whatever I decide to stick in them. 

The substrate will stay as is. If the tank comes back to life and looks halfway decent again, I'll leave it alone. If I can't get anything to grow, the plants are getting ripped out and some large cichlids are going in. 

I forgot that I had a 10 gal sitting in the bathroom closet. I might plant something in there with a fancier substrate and see how it goes.


----------



## doinkmobb (May 12, 2010)

Made some progress on the tank...

I finally replaced the broken impeller cover and ceramic impeller rod on my fluval 304. I didn't realize how much flow I was losing by using a flimsy piece of plastic rod to keep the impeller in place. Coupled with some polyester fiber in the canister, the water is looking crystal clear again.

I took the two shoplights out of my DIY canopy and installed the single T5HO Sunblaze strip light. I didn't realize just how hot those shoplights got; the ballasts were nearly too hot to touch. To my eye, the light from a 54W T5HO looks to be about the same intensity as 160W of T12NO lights. The strip light is about 22" above the substrate which should qualify as low light. The Sunblaze will save me at least $4 month on electricity, so it'll pay for itself in about a year. 

I calculated out the dosage amounts for my dry ferts and started dosing last night. I also poured in a couple capfuls of Flourish Excel. Hopefully all this effort pays off...


----------



## doinkmobb (May 12, 2010)

Who would've thought that actually taking care of my tank would give me good results?

The blue green algae is pretty much gone, the black brush algae is subsiding, the water looks pretty damn clear and the plants look bright, vibrant and healthy. 

I know crypts and anubias are slow growers, but new crypt shoots are popping up all over and the anubias even flowered. 

The single 54W T5HO strip light has proven to be enough at 22" over the substrate on a 55 gallon tank. It's produces good light coverage and is definitely growing my easy beginner plants well enough (8-8.5 hours of light). 

Dosing:
KNO3 = 1/2 tsp 3x week
K2SO4 = 1/4 tsp 3x week
KH2PO4 = pinch 2x week
Plantex CSM+B = 1/4 tsp 3x week
Flourish Excel = 1 capful per day, 2 after water change
Water change = 30%+ 1x week


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: Pics?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Sounds good! 

I run really low light / low tech / low maintenance tanks, i'll sometimes decide I'm going to really get into dosing and then I get lazy / forgetful after a couple weeks. I have 2 tank that just have inert aquarium gravel in them, i stuff them full of root tabs and the plants do really well. I also tend to slightly over stock my tanks (especially the ones with stem plans and plants such as anubias and java fern that aren't in the substrate) and let the fish waste do the rest of the fertilizing. 

I'm glad to hear the tank is recovering now though! Maybe it just needed some TLC, a fixed filter (important) and new lights  Hope it continues to do well!

I too would love to see pictures roud: (or if you've started a journal, please post the link in this thread! )


----------



## doinkmobb (May 12, 2010)

Karackle said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> I run really low light / low tech / low maintenance tanks, i'll sometimes decide I'm going to really get into dosing and then I get lazy / forgetful after a couple weeks. I have 2 tank that just have inert aquarium gravel in them, i stuff them full of root tabs and the plants do really well. I also tend to slightly over stock my tanks (especially the ones with stem plans and plants such as anubias and java fern that aren't in the substrate) and let the fish waste do the rest of the fertilizing.
> 
> ...



Thanks. My tank is woefully understocked at the moment, with fish and plants. I took some pics a while ago, and I can take some new pics to compare. I would like to stock it a bit before I take pics though, it's pretty sparse looking. 

I'm hoping once it's more established, I can taper off my dosing/water change duties somewhat...


----------

